

Steal This Idea: Thoughts on DabbleDB, Filemaker and Innovation - chriseidhof
http://stealthisidea.com/articles/dabbledb-thoughts/

======
tricky
This article was posted in June 2006. How much innovation has happened since
then?

I ask because I've been throwing together a toy django app that lets users
manage arbitrary data using a filing cabinet metaphor because I figured some
users might find the idea familiar. I'd love to build a product that steals
some market share from spreadsheets.

anyone have any thoughts?

~~~
henning
Since launching, Dabble has added stuff for mapping and creating forms so
other people can sanely add data to your database in a way you control, among
other things. Certainly Avi Bryant et al have not let DabbleDB rot on the
vine.

The best thing about Dabble is its implementation knowingly breaks all the
rules about how scalability ought to work.

